# Wedding Photographer out of Minneapolis - very critical site critique please



## federerphotography (Apr 2, 2008)

So I finished my new site design...
There are a few issues I plan to fix still - namely, handing out the 'right' sized images based on download speed and resolution.  I've got the backbone for this, I just don't have the portfolio images created yet in differing sizes.
I also plan to put 'controls' forward, back, pause on the slideshow.

I'm looking for a very critical look... Which pictures do you think are not the best - I'd like to remove the worst 15 images? What text strikes you as wrong?  Is there too much text?  Does the navigation leave something to be desired? Is the transition to the 'black' contact page too jarring? Does it load too slow? etc etc etc...

http://www.federerphotography.com

Let me know... I very much appreciate any and all commments.


----------



## federerphotography (Apr 6, 2008)

Hrm...

Anyone?


----------



## Renair (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice site.  Well laid out.  The style of text on the home page I think might look better if changed and the text itself on the about section etc and pricing looks a bit too small, hard to read even for someone with 20/20 let alone someone with bad eyesight.   I think the flash transitions on the images should be slowed down by about 2 seconds.  Apart from that, pretty good.
Easy to navigate.


----------



## nick_photo (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice website

http://www.actionstudiophoto.com.au


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 13, 2008)

I 2nd the comments about the text, it is too small and the font is hard to read.


----------

